# Pardon me but would you have any fresh chicken livers?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Well this little guy is a another fledgling Great Horned Owl. He saw a little dog in the living room of this lady's house and didn't know it was behind a plate glass window. Now he knows all about plate glass windows. He's fine and will be good as new in a couple weeks. That's 9 of the guys so far this spring and 7 Barn Owls, and Nancy is on her way right now to pick up an injured Pelican. Going to be a busy spring this year.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, Nab, what a story. Poor little guy, just looking for some tasty snack and gets smacked by a window. He is so cute.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I bet the dog was happy, though. . . What amazing eyes!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ANOTHER adventure! Wow! LUCKY OWL and lucky dog!!

He sure is a cutie, Nab!!

Thanks SO much for sharing with us!

BTW, how is Mother Goose and her little ones?? Did I miss a thread or updated postings??

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wow, what a pair of eyes. Sounds like you have a full house of the little hooters. 

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous little owlie, Nab! Thank you for the wonderful pic and story!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! What a beautiful face!!! ....my, what BIG  eyes you have.....

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

BTW, how is Mother Goose and her little ones?? Did I miss a thread or updated postings??

Momma and Poppa Goose are doing very well. Here's the last picture I got of them as they headed into the creek and off into the big world. You can only see 3 of the babies the rest are in the green grass but their green tint makes them impossible to see.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww! Just SUPER, Nab!! And another successful "launch!" Thanks SO MUCH for the update! Time just seems to pass so quickly at times!

And, how is little "Big Eyes?" Probably eating up a storm and getting ready to be released?

What an adventurous life you lead! And soooo fortunate for the ones who have a need for the services of you and Nancy! 

AND how are the Gs?? We haven't had an update in quite awhile...

Well, anytime, you have a minute in your busy schedule!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, thanks for letting us know the babies are launched into their new lives. They are adorable.


----------

